# i figli



## Old GattaConGliStivali (25 Ottobre 2007)

in questi giorni vi ho letto parecchio anche se non ho fatto molti interventi.
Vivo in una situazione nella quale, anche se non ci sono pratiche avviate, prevedo una separarazione da mio marito... non so in che tempo, in che modo ma la direzione è quella.
Chiaramente gli scrupoli maggiori sono per quanto riguarda mio figlio.
Non riesco a trovare equilibrio nei miei pensieri per quanto riguarda questo argomento, ho pensieri molto contrastanti.
Fino a che punto è giusto stare insieme per i figli? Io ho visto e sentito di 1000 situazioni: tra l'altro i miei genitori si sono separati quando avevo 3 anni e da allora mia madre non si è mai più rifatta una vita ma ora come ora, mi ritrovo a pensare che se avessimo avuto accanto un'altra persona ( mio padre al tempo si è dileguato...mai più visto nè sentito) non sarebbe stato del tutto negativo.
ho sentito figli vivere male e con sensi di colpa la scelta dei genitori di vivere insieme assistendo a liti, situazioni di perenne tensione...
Genitori che sono rimasti insieme fino a quando i figli non se ne sono andati di casa e separarsi il giorno dopo l'uscita del figlio...ma ha senso?
Bisogna solamente ragionare da genitori nel momento in cui si hanno figli e accantonare tutti i nostri desideri diversi se ci rendiamo conto che con il nostro partner non funziona davvero più?
Spero di essermi spiegata e di non essere stata troppo sgrammaticata.
una bacio a tutti


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

GattaConGliStivali ha detto:


> Bisogna solamente ragionare da genitori nel momento in cui si hanno figli e accantonare tutti i nostri desideri diversi se ci rendiamo conto che con il nostro partner non funziona davvero più?


Assolutamente no Gatta. Si è esseri umani e non si dice no ai desideri e ai sogni. Mio marito mi ha lasciata quando nostra figlia aveva un anno, lei è cresciuta comunque serena e dopo un periodo di assestamento (un anno circa) adesso la nostra è una bella famiglia allargata. Ci si vede tutti insieme, ci si aiuta, i bambini crescono insieme... Non rinunciare ai TUOI sogni, mai. Altrimenti tuo figlio imparerà che amore è sacrificio e non gioia... Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

GattaConGliStivali ha detto:


> in questi giorni vi ho letto parecchio anche se non ho fatto molti interventi.
> Vivo in una situazione nella quale, anche se non ci sono pratiche avviate, prevedo una separarazione da mio marito... non so in che tempo, in che modo ma la direzione è quella.
> Chiaramente gli scrupoli maggiori sono per quanto riguarda mio figlio.
> Non riesco a trovare equilibrio nei miei pensieri per quanto riguarda questo argomento, ho pensieri molto contrastanti.
> ...


Non credo che tu corra il rischio di dimenticare e trascurare le tue responsabilità.


----------



## Old debby (26 Ottobre 2007)

GattaConGliStivali ha detto:


> in questi giorni vi ho letto parecchio anche se non ho fatto molti interventi.
> Vivo in una situazione nella quale, anche se non ci sono pratiche avviate, prevedo una separarazione da mio marito... non so in che tempo, in che modo ma la direzione è quella.
> Chiaramente gli scrupoli maggiori sono per quanto riguarda mio figlio.
> Non riesco a trovare equilibrio nei miei pensieri per quanto riguarda questo argomento, ho pensieri molto contrastanti.
> ...


Ciao...anche io ho i tuoi stessi dubbi e perplessità.
Il mio ex compagno è un padre attento e presente (non lo è mai stato altrettanto come partner) e credo che ci sarà sempre nella vita della nostra bambina.
Una figura paterna quindi, non le mancherà di certo.
Penso che oltre ad essere genitori siamo anche individui, per cui vivere una vita accanto ad un uomo/donna verso il quale non c'è più trasporto, complicità, stima, fiducia, ecc. non sia una situazione da augurarsi.
Questi sentimenti portano pericolosamente verso il tradimento. 
Per quel che mi riguarda ho scelto di separarmi, ma sto malissimo, ho mille dubbi...vedo dissolto il sogno della "famiglia" come la intendevo...ci contendiamo l'affetto della bambina, in una sorta di competizione (iniziata e portata avanti indefessamente da lui)...è un gioco al massacro!!
Tu dici che forse sarebbe stato meglio che tua madre avesse trovato un nuovo affetto...questione spinosa.
Mi chiedo spesso...ma se un domani mi innamorassi di qualcuno, come potrei pensare di rifarmi una vita con lui?
Vederlo come "fidanzato" si...però fuori dalle mura domestiche, o quando la bambina non c'è...ma metterselo in casa? Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare all'idea.
Come potrei farlo con uno che non è il padre di mia figlia?
E allora mi chiedo...ma una donna con figli che decide di andare per la sua strada che vita avrà davanti?

Debby


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso...ma se un domani mi innamorassi di qualcuno, come potrei pensare di rifarmi una vita con lui?
> Vederlo come "fidanzato" si...però fuori dalle mura domestiche, o quando la bambina non c'è...ma metterselo in casa? Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare all'idea.
> Come potrei farlo con uno che non è il padre di mia figlia?
> E allora mi chiedo...ma una donna con figli che decide di andare per la sua strada che vita avrà davanti?


Debby cara sei all'inizio. Ti capisco. I primi mesi di separazione dal mio ex marito stavo male quando incontravo una famiglia per la strada, eppure sapevo bene cosa ci fosse dietro la mia di famiglia. I silenzi, la solitudine, il sentirsi in gabbia... Poi passa. E ti ritrovi a vivere una specie di doppia vita. Da una parte fai la mamma e dall'altra ti ritrovi ad essere una donna single, con la libertà le speranze le paure il desiderio... Io ho avuto delle storie dopo la separazione, mia figlia ne è sempre stata fuori. Ero gelosa della mia bambina, non riuscivo a integrare le due parti di me stessa. E lei era gelosissima di me. Poi l'amore è arrivato ed eravamo pronte entrambe, sia io che lei. Ed è stato facile. Sulla convivenza non so che dirti, dopo quattro anni non sono ancora pronta... ma io sono un caso patologico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque stai tranquilla, step by step, un abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*debby*

Mi sembri una persona molto equilibrata ed i tuoi dubbi danno testimonianza delle tue preoccupazioni e responsabilità.
Direi che dovresti entrare in questi argomenti con calma e serenità, i figli sono molto meno allocchi e molto più comprensivi di quanto si creda se li si coinvolge con tatto e fiducia in argomenti scabrosi come una separazione.
Oggi l'affido condiviso permette che i genitori si separino e non  dai figli, ma se accadesse che tu avessi un nuovo amore, non ci sarebbe alcun problema se fosse persona in cui loro possono ravvisare semplicemente un appoggio esterno.... non un vicepadre.
Serca solo di essere sensibile ai loro momenti di dubbio o di confusione, di stare loro vicina senza dirigerli ma accompagnandoli dentro e fuori da una situazione che può essere difficile ma che, a volte, è una liberazioni da conflitti e da tensioni che loro non possono percepire che benvenuta.
Buone cose
Bruja


----------



## Old GattaConGliStivali (26 Ottobre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao...anche io ho i tuoi stessi dubbi e perplessità.
> Il mio ex compagno è un padre attento e presente (non lo è mai stato altrettanto come partner) e credo che ci sarà sempre nella vita della nostra bambina.
> Una figura paterna quindi, non le mancherà di certo.
> Penso che oltre ad essere genitori siamo anche individui, per cui vivere una vita accanto ad un uomo/donna verso il quale non c'è più trasporto, complicità, stima, fiducia, ecc. non sia una situazione da augurarsi.
> ...


Io sono un passo indietro alla tua situazione .
mio marito è abbastanza scosso in questo momento ma vedo che nei confronti del bambino non ha cambiato atteggiamento per ora.
Il problema è che effettivamente io sto già con una persona ma ribadisco che non è la causa delle mie decisioni in merito al mio matrimonio, se mai è stata la conferma definitiva ( se mai ce ne fosse stato bisogno ) che il mio matrimonio non ha più senso.
devo ammettere però che la cosa mi fa sentire molto in colpa nei confronti di mio figlio anche se non è in previsione una convivenza con il mio nuovo compagno.
In tempi ancora non sospetti una sera a tavola mio figlio dal nulla disse : papà? ma perchè tu non baci mai la mamma? io ho sempre voglia di baciarla perchè tu no?
probabilmente abbiamo più  da imparare noi adulti dai bambini che viceversa....


----------



## Old Addos (27 Ottobre 2007)

*Voltare pagina*

Se all' interno della famiglia c' è conflittualità irrecuperabile , credo davvero che l' unica soluzione sia la separazione ;

se invece si raggiunge un equilibrio in cui ciascuno si fa i fatti propri , si può anche continuare a convivere ;

non è molto etico ma a volte succede , forse sono matrimoni tenuti insieme da questioni di interesse e che perciò - paradossalmente - sono i più duraturi , poichè l' amore finisce , ma l' interesse quasi mai.


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2007)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> Se all' interno della famiglia c' è conflittualità irrecuperabile , credo davvero che l' unica soluzione sia la separazione ;
> 
> se invece si raggiunge un equilibrio in cui ciascuno si fa i fatti propri , si può anche continuare a convivere ;
> 
> non è molto etico ma a volte succede , forse sono matrimoni tenuti insieme da questioni di interesse e che perciò - paradossalmente - sono i più duraturi , poichè l' amore finisce , ma l' interesse quasi mai.


Questa è una realtà che molti disporezzano ma che poi hanno in casa loro...  meglio sarebbe accettare che nel convivere civile, se esistono motivi da vario genere che esulano da amore e sentimenti, si può fare di necessità virtù e non rompersi le s catole e rispettarsi a vicenda.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2007)

*Falso problema...*

...per un grosso problema!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Debby, gatta, state proiettando una paura prospettica, quasi un autoinvitarsi a prender tempo e riflettere fino in fondo su ciò che state facendo e sulla direzione che avete preso.

Il problema non è quello di passare da un nido all'altro, da un "genitore" all'altro per i nostri figli, ma della paura dell'ignoto.

Non si tratta di sostituire il genitore precedente con un altro giusto? 
Quindi a meno di essere degli avventati (come l'amica di sarah), sapete bene che i tempi matureranno da sè, ma solo quando avrete prima di tutto ritrovato il vostro equilibrio in quel rapportarvi coi figli. Oggi state decidendo di viverlo in esclusiva con loro, tant'è che si tende a chiudersi un pò in un atteggiamento egoisto di esclusività con loro.

Come conciliare questo con la presenza di una terza persona? Questo verrà da se quando sarete pronte, quando il vostro ritrovato equilibrio vi consentirà di gestire senza problemi la presenza di qualcun altro in quel rapporto esclusivo.

Ahhh..quasi scordavo... verrà da sè quando sentirete che la persona che ORA è vicino a voi è quella giusta per voi, e di conseguenza, anche per i vostri figli!


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Ottobre 2007)

I bambini sono come delle spugne mai sature, assorbono tutto ciò che è intorno a loro, basti pensare a quando i grandi fanno discorsi per doppi sensi per non essere compresi e poi si accorgono che i figli hanno capito tutto anche se non il contesto della situazione.

Come capiscono le parole e i discorsi, comprendono anche il malessere che genera in loro altrettanto malessere.

Una separazione non è negativa se davvero consensuale, se i genitori non riversassero come spesso accade sul figlio la propria frustrazione. Sono molti i genitori che cercano di trasmettere al figlio che la colpa del malessere comune è da addebitarsi all'altro genitore, creando confusione nella testa del bambino che arriverà a credere al genitore che ha maggior carisma.

Sbagliatissimo è insistere a vivere insieme "per il bene del bambino" perchè lui sentirà sempre questo malessere con il risultato di volersene andare il prima possibile anticipando anche le scelte di vita con il rischio di sbagliare.

L'unica vera soluzione è pensare davvero al bene del bambino che non è colpevole delle scelte dei genitori che possono non andare d'accordo, o essersi traditi, il figlio è sempre e solo il figlio, non un'emanazione del coniuge.

Solo così si fa il suo bene


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo è insistere a vivere insieme "per il bene del bambino" perchè lui sentirà sempre questo malessere con il risultato di volersene andare il prima possibile anticipando anche le scelte di vita con il rischio di sbagliare.


Vero. Ma tante volte è la scelta più facile...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. Ma tante volte è la scelta più facile...


E' sempre la scelta più facile, ed è questo il drammatico, questi "adulti" che si nascondono dietro una motivazione FALSA per non affrontare la VITA


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' sempre la scelta più facile, ed è questo il drammatico, questi "adulti" che si nascondono dietro una motivazione FALSA per non affrontare la VITA


Eh già...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh già...


 
Ma non eravano d'accordo che ti sforzavi ogni tanto a dire un tuo pensiero????

Guarda che ti curo.....


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma non eravano d'accordo che ti sforzavi ogni tanto a dire un tuo pensiero????
> 
> Guarda che ti curo.....




















   mentre scrivevo pensavo proprio a questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dormito poco, prima o poi mi riprendo, prometto!!!!!

ps comunque sull'argomento sono davvero convinta. Non tornerei mai col mio ex marito per amore di nostra figlia. E gli voglio bene eh...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mentre scrivevo pensavo proprio a questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK, apprezzo lo sforzo. Mi hai fatto sorridere e sono contento che tu la pensi in quel modo, credo che tua figlia sia felice di avere due veri genitori, anche se magari nel suo ideale desiderebbe altro, ma meglio due persone che ti amano e condividono l'educazione, piuttosto che due persone che ti "viziano" per avere la tua preferenza


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, apprezzo lo sforzo. Mi hai fatto sorridere e sono contento che tu la pensi in quel modo, credo che tua figlia sia felice di avere due veri genitori, anche se magari nel suo ideale desiderebbe altro, ma meglio due persone che ti amano e condividono l'educazione, piuttosto che due persone che ti "viziano" per avere la tua preferenza


Beh due veri genitori, non esageriamo... Teste matte siamo sempre eh, lui più matto di me (e io sempre con la sindrome della crocerossina!). Sull'educazione è vero la condividiamo. L'importante secondo me è non mentire mai ai bambini, perché come dicevi tu capiscono le situazioni, le sentono... Poi ogni tanto mi sembra di stare in un film di Ozpetek...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh due veri genitori, non esageriamo... Teste matte siamo sempre eh, lui più matto di me (e io sempre con la sindrome della crocerossina!). Sull'educazione è vero la condividiamo. L'importante secondo me è non mentire mai ai bambini, perché come dicevi tu capiscono le situazioni, le sentono... Poi ogni tanto mi sembra di stare in un film di Ozpetek...


Non conosco il personaggio OZPETEK, ma per ciò che riguarda i genitori chi può stabilire e giudicare un buon genitore???

I genitori sono tutti buoni se operano nel bene dei figli, anche se a volte l'ignoranza può essere un limite. La sincerità però è sempre la cosa più giusta.

Sulla pazzia io non mi esprimo perchè tu non sai cosa abbiamo fatto noi nella nostra vita, ma tutto sommato la figlia è cresciuta bene.......


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non conosco il personaggio OZPETEK, ma per ciò che riguarda i genitori chi può stabilire e giudicare un buon genitore???
> 
> I genitori sono tutti buoni se operano nel bene dei figli, anche se a volte l'ignoranza può essere un limite. La sincerità però è sempre la cosa più giusta.
> 
> Sulla pazzia io non mi esprimo perchè tu non sai cosa abbiamo fatto noi nella nostra vita, ma tutto sommato la figlia è cresciuta bene.......


Nominavo Ozpetek per il suo riferirsi sempre, nei film che fa, alla famiglia allargata. Tanto allargata per me che sento più vicini gli amici dei parenti stretti. Siamo sempre in tanti, mi piace vivere così... Si cucina tutti insieme, si ride si scherza ci si aiuta...  Bella 'sta cosa della pazzia, eh ma raccontatemi che sono curiosa!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nominavo Ozpetek per il suo riferirsi sempre, nei film che fa, alla famiglia allargata. Tanto allargata per me che sento più vicini gli amici dei parenti stretti. Siamo sempre in tanti, mi piace vivere così... Si cucina tutti insieme, si ride si scherza ci si aiuta... Bella 'sta cosa della pazzia, eh ma raccontatemi che sono curiosa!!!!!


Un racconto??? Uno di quelli che ha fatto vergognare mia figlia???

Ferie (le ultime ferie che abbiamo fatto al completo circa 12 anni fa), agosto, calabria, brancaleone. Mare stupendo, ma decisamente molto "riservato".

Una sera andiamo a fare due passi in paese dopo aver mangiato in un locale, paese deserto già alle 22:00 (ho scoperto dopo che li uscivano di casa dopo le 23), eravamo io, Bruja, nostra figlia e mia madre. Durante questa passeggiata sentiamo della musica, iniziamo a seguirla e arriviamo davanti ad un vicolo dove due o tre famiglie davanti a casa, sulla strada, con fisarmonica e tamburello suonavano una tarantella, alcuni di loro ballavano. Ci vedono arrivare e ci accolgono con un sorriso, una signora va da mia figlia ad invitarla a ballare, ma lei si allontana, poi vanno da mia moglie e anch'essa di ritrae, passano da mia madre, ma anche lei dice di no, la signora non si perde d'animo e arriva da me, ma.......

Le mie tre donne si mettono a ridere perchè sanno che odio il ballo, almeno tutto ciò che non sia "dimenarsi" in discoteca, io le osservo e in gesto di sfida, mi metto in mezzo alla strada con questa signora a capire come ballavano e mi lancio anch'io a muovere le gambe in qualche modo. Alla fine questo mi esempio ha fatto si che anche mia moglie e mia madre si lasciassero convincere. 

La cosa divertente fu vedere nostra figlia in un angolo a chiedersi come potevavo essere così fuori di testa, ma per anni questa è stato un momento che abbiamo raccontato ridendo considerando che nostra figlia si definiva "matta"....


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La cosa divertente fu vedere nostra figlia in un angolo a chiedersi come potevavo essere così fuori di testa, ma per anni questa è stato un momento che abbiamo raccontato ridendo considerando che nostra figlia si definiva "matta"....
























   bellissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps figlia fortunata la vostra.


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> bellissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Di a Bruja di chiederglielo, così ti può riportare le sue stesse parole...... Tra l'altro sono andato a prenderla ieri sera a casa perchè si ferma da noi qualche giorno (ANCORAAAAA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , questi figli, non se ne vanno MAIIIIII).


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Di a Bruja di chiederglielo, così ti può riportare le sue stesse parole...... Tra l'altro sono andato a prenderla ieri sera a casa perchè si ferma da noi qualche giorno (ANCORAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fai due chiacchiere con Padoa Schioppa, lui sa tutto su queste cose.... e poi almeno la nostra torna ogni tanto....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fai due chiacchiere con Padoa Schioppa, lui sa tutto su queste cose.... e poi almeno la nostra torna ogni tanto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   fanciulla fortunata ad avere due genitori come voi, davvero tanto...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> fanciulla fortunata ad avere due genitori come voi, davvero tanto...


In effetti dovevi vederla mentre oggi a pranzo commentava questo post (Bruja non ha osato riferirti nulla), ma alla fine ha detto "sempre meglio del fidanzato!"   

	
	
		
		
	


	









Era un po' meno felice quando ha visto la foto che ho inviato per il test "somiglianza", un link postato da vulvia su "io vi vedo così"


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti dovevi vederla mentre oggi a pranzo commentava questo post (Bruja non ha osato riferirti nulla), ma alla fine ha detto "sempre meglio del fidanzato!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

La definizione non è "meno felice" ma ....rassegnata!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La definizione non è "meno felice" ma ....rassegnata!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   lo so che sono vecchietta, ma mi adottate???


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> lo so che sono vecchietta, ma mi adottate???


 
...azzz......  Non so quanti anni hai tu, ma facendo due conti, credo di avere qualche difficoltà......


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ...azzz......  Non so quanti anni hai tu, ma facendo due conti, credo di avere qualche difficoltà......




















   eh mi sa... son 41...


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh mi sa... son 41...


 

Magari possiamo prenderti come si prendevano una volta i famigli.... resti nella cerchia domestica ma se vedi "rogne" puoi filartela!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bruja


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Magari possiamo prenderti come si prendevano una volta i famigli.... resti nella cerchia domestica ma se vedi "rogne" puoi filartela!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























   no no troppo spirito libero... presente Juliette Binoche in Chocolat? Tipo così, con bambina al seguito. Sto sempre aspettando che arrivi Johnny Depp ad aggiustarmi la porta, uno zingaro vero però...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh mi sa... son 41...


Mia figlia era praticamente il limite minimo per cui potesse passare per mia figlia, tra noi due ci sono 14 anni e 2 mesi circa. Con te proprio non è possibile, però se bruja mi da la dispensa (NON IN TESTA!!!), potrei anche adottarti........


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Mia figlia era praticamente il limite minimo per cui potesse passare per mia figlia, tra noi due ci sono 14 anni e 2 mesi circa. Con te proprio non è possibile, però se bruja mi da la dispensa (NON IN TESTA!!!), potrei anche adottarti........


 
Lasciami fuori dai tuoi traffici (MK nulla di personale ma questo ha delle predisposizioni "au pair") capace che fa un gemellaggio con una svizzera con la scusa di imparare a fare il cioccolato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   E' un fantasioso........
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lasciami fuori dai tuoi traffici (MK nulla di personale ma questo ha delle predisposizioni "au pair") capace che fa un *gemellaggio* con una svizzera con la scusa di imparare a fare il cioccolato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intressante.......


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> intressante.......

























































troppo simpatici voi due... 

ps grazie eh, mi fate sorridere


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Deludente!!!*



lancillotto ha detto:


> intressante.......


 
Interessante??? Che fai "quaglieggi"? Da te mi aspettavo come minimo un Milan-essante.....  da quando sei passato all'Inter?
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Interessante??? Che fai "quaglieggi"? Da te mi aspettavo come minimo un Milan-essante..... da quando sei passato all'Inter?
> Bruja


 
Caspita, è vero, sarà per quello che ho scritto "intressante", l'inter non riesco a citarla nemmeno come parola composta


----------

